# Ride RX vs. Ride SPi vs. Flow M7



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello all,

Ive been perusing your forums for reviews and have been impressed by the quality responses. Im shopping around for binding right now and have narrowed it down to three choices. Im wondering if those using these bindings might provide some insight for me. It seems the Ride RX and SPi are similar. What are the main differences? If they are the same price, would you go with the SPi?

Finally, is anyone currently riding the Flow M7 bindings? I am intrigued by the slip in/out feature but am concerned that they may be less secure/stiff as a result? Is this true?

Thanks!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

which year are you talking about? 2009 or 2010?

2010 SPi is basically the Cad's little brother, while the 2010 RX is a baby NRC


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Im looking at 2009 for all three. Im discount shopping. All are available from about $99-$129.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

spi is far superior to the RX with the gel toecaps


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds good. So, does anyone know how the Flow compares? I have to admit, the quick in-out is compelling....if it holds up over time.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

kbarbs4421 said:


> Sounds good. So, does anyone know how the Flow compares? I have to admit, the quick in-out is compelling....if it holds up over time.


Get this...been using Ride RX's...just picked up a set of Flow NXT's for this year. I have been going with Ride RX 08's (white) for a year and a half. They are a bit heavy, but your getting the full aluminum base plate, and they are good stiff binding if that is what your looking for. Their buckles are not the greatest. Sometimes the buckle binds up and can be pain to slip off. They have nice straps, and over all they are a decent binding and will serve most people well for several seasons.

This year I picked up the 09 NXT AT. Did a lot of research on the Flow binding, and even visited some shops to get some more information. Almost everyone (at least 90%+) recommended the NXT series for overall quality. I was basically told that the plastic on some of the cheaper Flow series bindings are weak, and to try a get a full aluminum base plate. FWIW, the NXT AT's are lighter than the RX's. I haven't tried the NXT's out yet, but they appear to be a very solid binding. I'd say the NXT's are more responsive than the Ride RX's due to the single top strap that fits over the boot. It virtually eliminates any pressure points, and fits like a glove when its dialed in. If you go with Flow be prepared to take some extra time adjusting them. My wife and I both picked up NXT's and adjusted them inside. See how it goes I guess. Like most say, I will be getting a few extra straps for them when I am out on the hill, but a few replacement parts are normal for most bindings. I was able to get the NXT AT's 2009 for $165 online. Had to do some hunting but there are still some deals to be had out there.

If your mind is made up with the Ride bindings, def go with the SPI's. No brainer there. Good luck in your decision!


----------



## NYrYder27 (Nov 5, 2009)

I don't know much about the Ride bindings that you're looking into but all I can say about the flow bindings is :thumbsdown:. I have never personally riden them but I ride with some people who do and they have all gone back to straps. They tell me that it is tough to get a secure feel with those, it might be tight on your ankle but not your toe and vice versa. The design may look cool but I def dont think that its practical they won't give you the support you're looking for.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree about the flow bindings. I like to ride with my bindings extremely tight. I tried flow bindings before and did not find that they gave me the support I was looking for. I do know some people that love them though, it depends on your personal riding style. If you don't mind your bindings being a little less responsive, then they're def more convenient. For me though, it wasn't worth the sacrifice.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd avoid the Flow M-7's for sure if you're going to go Flow the NXT series is what you want. They're a solid binding, not for everyone though. They're definitely comfortable but in a weird way. It takes some getting used to to adjust to the fact you don't feel the straps at all like you do on regular bindings. 

With regards to the Ride Bindings, it depends on what you want... the SPi's are a stiff free-ride oriented binding while the RX is a little bit more free-style friendly. If I were you I'd look into last years NRC's which are a combination of both the SPi and the RX in terms of feel. I saw them on sierrasnowboard recently for I believe $110


----------

